# My Graveyard



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I never knew how long this was going to take me to make all of these tombstones. I thought these would be done in no time but it took me a little over a week to finish them from the time i started.

Here is a close up of a few i have 9 total.




























Phase 1 of 6 is complete!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

those are nice nick 
really good job.
great yard for a graveyard too


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice collection. You did a great job.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Great job on those. I'm always amazed at people who can crank out so many and with all the detail too.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks, 

I have to reinforce the backs of the tombstones because the wind has them bending and falling over. Thanks again.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good job. Looks like you have a nice yard/house for a haunt.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah the yard will allow me to put up everything i want to with just enough room inbetween my props.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Looks good, bignick!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Lookin' good!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nick those are great!! I want some too! How did you get the graphics on there and then carve it so neatly. Excellent job!


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks again everybody!

Turtle2778,

For the graphics i used pumpkin stencil cutouts. I first used spray on adhesive to hold doen the image (not alot). I then used an exacto knife to basically trace every design. After that i used my router and because i traced everything with the exacto knife, when i went to route near the traced edges i was left with a clean accurate edge.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

They have Jaws??? OOOH i want that one? I love it!!


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll see if i can find you the link to the places i got my stencils from.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Very nice job on those!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Looks great for your 1st year out!!!


----------

